# '17 IA C Cade McKnight (4/7/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Center*
Grinnell (IA) Grinnell
*AAU: *Iowa Barnstormers

*Ht: *6'9" | *Wt: *240 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Name to keep an eye on. Would be a grad transfer from Truman State with one year of eligibility. Was a D2 All-American this year.





__





						Cade McKnight - Men's Basketball - Truman State University Athletics
					

Cade McKnight (40) Forward  - Career Highs Points: 34 vs Flagler (3/24/2021) Rebounds: 13 vs Flagler (3/24/2021) Assists: 6 (four times, most recently at Rockhurst




					trumanbulldogs.com


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'll betcha he's next...


----------



## pbutler218

Yes. Would be shocked if he doesn't commit. The staff has been on this kid for awhile.


----------



## CardLake49

Dang, monster game vs the nat'l champ early in the season. Dude has had a really solid 4 years there. And 5.5 fta's per game for a career? That's alot. Gonna have to find some perspective for that.


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State men's basketball Head Coach Josh Schertz has signed Cade McKnight (6-9/240/Grinnell, Iowa/Truman State) for the upcoming season. McKnight will join the Sycamores as a graduate transfer with one year of eligibility remaining.

More...


----------



## pbutler218




----------



## CardLake49

So 1 scholly left now?


----------



## Bluethunder

Good pickup.

welcome aboard Cade!


----------



## pbutler218

Has anyone found any game clips of  him anywhere?


----------



## Bluethunder

Cade is #40 in purple


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I think I want to eat at Fat Ricky’s. 🤣


----------



## CardLake49

IndyTreeFan said:


> I think I want to eat at Fat Ricky’s. 🤣


That ad caught my attention too!


----------



## treeman

Welcome aboard Cade!


----------



## Bluethunder

McKnight adds size and provides depth Schertz wants
					

Indiana State signed Cade McKnight on Thursday, a transfer and two-time Division II All-American from Truman State.




					www.tribstar.com
				




Some interesting little nuggets in here


----------



## CardLake49

"I'm a big believer in iron sharpens iron. I'm not going to play nine or 10 guys. I don't think that's the right way to go about it. Depth in that capacity is overrated to me," Schertz said.

Sounds like heavy minutes for our top performers is just how we're gonna operate. Can't help but love guys having to fight for minutes.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

CardLake49 said:


> "I'm a big believer in iron sharpens iron. I'm not going to play nine or 10 guys. I don't think that's the right way to go about it. Depth in that capacity is overrated to me," Schertz said.
> 
> Sounds like heavy minutes for our top performers is just how we're gonna operate. Can't help but love guys having to fight for minutes.


Anyone remember the “Magnificent Seven?”  Went a long way on seven guys…


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone remember the “Magnificent Seven?”  Went a long way on seven guys…



Are you sure you want to go with THAT reference?  Over half of the Seven are killed...


----------



## krwilson2

Sounds like the last-men-standing of the Wichita game oh, so may years ago (#LukeGrossDLyles)


----------



## SYCAMORE81

krwilson2 said:


> Sounds like the last-men-standing of the Wichita game oh, so may years ago (#LukeGrossDLyles)


Wasn’t that what the seven guys that played the most on the 79 team were called?  They were dressed in western attire. Hadn’t thought of that reference in years.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

krwilson2 said:


> Sounds like the last-men-standing of the Wichita game oh, so may years ago (#LukeGrossDLyles)


WOW! a Darin Lyles reference! I was at that game two rows from Lyles hitting Sasha Redunivich!  We should bring him back Lyles as a bigman coach.  Knowing him at ISU i would have never thought he would be a hall of fame High School Coach! Google his coaching career its quite impressive.


----------



## pbutler218

Kid is built like a football player. I think he actually played football in high school. He's not necessarily fleet of foot but seems to be a good finisher/shooter and good passer. He should fit well in Coach Schertz's system.


----------



## krwilson2

EvilleSycamore said:


> WOW! a Darin Lyles reference! I was at that game two rows from Lyles hitting Sasha Redunivich!  We should bring him back Lyles as a bigman coach.  Knowing him at ISU i would have never thought he would be a hall of fame High School Coach! Google his coaching career its quite impressive.


I was 4 rows up baseline when he cupped a guys neck w left hand and went straight right. He and LG were my dogs!

i remember that, D Campbell with wide arms, and Vickers over the half court in 4 seconds or less…..


----------



## rapala

I remember Bob King always said he wanted 7 or 8 guys as the main force and the rest were role players.


----------



## blueblazer

rapala said:


> I remember Bob King always said he wanted 7 or 8 guys as the main force and the rest were role players.


Coach said it was too hard to get 10 quality players at a school like ISU, recruit several key players  and round out the playing squads with role players, the  “ magnificent seven” was no accident


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

SYCAMORE81 said:


> Wasn’t that what the seven guys that played the most on the 79 team were called?  They were dressed in western attire. Hadn’t thought of that reference in years.


Yes it was. Think the "Magnificent 7" became a thing when they all came back home from the miraculous win at New Mexico State wearing cowboy hats.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512266626120437797


----------



## IndyMitchell

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> Yes it was. Think the "Magnificent 7" became a thing when they all came back home from the miraculous win at New Mexico State wearing cowboy hats.


Bob Heaton, from Clay City, was a really good player.  He’s a good guy too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522681006154788866


----------



## BankShot

Reminds me of JAKE ODUM...


----------



## dino

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522681006154788866


FYI to everybody. There are several videos posted. Make sure to look at the full conversation on Twitter to see more stuff. (I didn’t watch them all but I assume they are different highlights).


----------



## dino

Skip to about the 1240 mark to avoid a whole lot of nothing.
Interview with Cade McKnight:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526907908704940032


----------



## jturner38

dino said:


> Skip to about the 1240 mark to avoid a whole lot of nothing.
> Interview with Cade McKnight:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526907908704940032


He said he read this message board. 😬


----------



## IndyMitchell

jturner38 said:


> He said he read this message board. 😬


I think he'll be a big upgrade from our 5's from last year.


----------

